# Soft Reboot loop



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Since L270 I've noticed that sometimes a soft boot (using the front panel power switch) goes into a loop with the HDTV Commemorative Medallion appearing over and over again - medallion - black screen - medallion - black screen, etc. ad infinitum. When this happens, a cold boot is required to knock some sense into the poor thing and get it to finish the boot sequence - go to the Acquiring Data screen and finally into usable mode again. Also, once it's fully rebooted, sometimes there's no video for 30 seconds or so, even though the blue LED is on - then, finally, the DVI output goes hot and video does appear

Anyone else noticing this?

.....G


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I have not seen this on my 921. WHen ever I have done a softboot it has successfully rebooted for me.


----------



## jim98604 (Nov 18, 2004)

Guruka,

Yes, My 921, after the receiving the last update (L2.72) started this. I have tried several times with Power Cord Reboot, no luck, after working with Dish Technical Support, I have a replacement unit on the way.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

jim98604 said:


> Guruka,
> 
> Yes, My 921, after the receiving the last update (L2.72) started this. I have tried several times with Power Cord Reboot, no luck, after working with Dish Technical Support, I have a replacement unit on the way.


I'm having the same problem - since L272 my 921 has been in an endless reboot cycle. I'll be on the phone with E* tonight. :nono2:

Brad


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Yikes- My L272 installed without any reboot. I'm now worried that the Eldon team finally figured out how to break the 921 beyond repair. Hope I don't need any reboot until they fix this. 

Has anyone rebooted their 921 successfully since L272? the rest of us need reassurance that the broken 921's posted here are isolated cases and not something they did in the code.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Don, 

I do believe the 921 is still auto-rebooting at night. If this is the case then that addes some re-assurance that this is not widespread. However, there are a number of ways to reboot the 921 and it is possible that the auto-reboot does not result in this issue occuring. I would definitely not rule widespread at this moment. It is concerning. Anyone do a soft reboot from the panel and have it successful reboot with L272?


----------



## McSporfut (Aug 12, 2005)

I have. I had to reboot last night because of a "stuck in stretch" mode issue.
It just takes twice as long now is all


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

I have twice...no issues. Once for stuck aspect ratio, and another for no-info in the EPG.
On Thursday (daytime) my 921 had 2.70. I put it in stand-by Thursday night (as always), and awoke to 2.72 being in there on Friday morning.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

On Friday night when I got home, I checked system info, and it was still on L270. I then went to "software download" and it said something like, "Successful download - turn off receiver to activate." I did that, went to bed, and then Saturday night I tried to turn it on and it wouldn't do anything.

It was still outputting video, however, alternating between the DISH HDTV medallion and a screen that said something like "Receiver in standby - rebooting..." Every once in awhile there would be a brief flash of a black screen with a white "X" in the middle (BSOD?).

I did a power cord reboot a couple of times to see if that helped, and it didn't.

Anyone else seeing something like this?

Brad


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

guruka said:


> Also, once it's fully rebooted, sometimes there's no video for 30 seconds or so, even though the blue LED is on - then, finally, the DVI output goes hot and video does appear
> 
> Anyone else noticing this?
> 
> .....G


Both my 921's take up to 30 sec. to fire-up after a power cord reboot. I see no problem with this. In fact, it takes my 921's 8 sec. to fire-up after they have done an auto-reboot (this is a great indicator that the auto-reboot occurred.)



I have not experienced the cycling of the medallion from either a power button reboot or a smart card reboot.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

Well, I officially joined the "fried 921" club last night. 921 technical support is sending another one my way. Hope this isn't the first of many replacements, like some of the others here are experiencing.

Brad


----------



## DHall (Apr 29, 2004)

I too have joined the fried 921 club. It went through a few spontaneous reboots and then I got the "Disk Failure" message. I called E* and now I have to wait 24 - 48 hours for advanced tech support to call me back. I guess no football in hi-def this weekend. 

Dave


----------



## anderdea (Jan 13, 2004)

My 921 had been working quite respectively for about 6 months. After the L272 update I've also been having problems.

In SD Mode, Normal, with a 16/9 Image (Like SciFi Channel broadcasts) I get a moving white line about 4 pixels wide at the top of the 16X9 image area, moving segmented from right to left. The only way to fix it is a reboot. This has happened once a day since the last software update. Whether power plug reboot or power button reboot, the same thing happens. If in SD mode (my daughter uses SD all the time), there are 2 vertical white lines about 1/4 wide at the vertical limit of the 3X4 screen area with the DN HD logo in the middle. I never saw these vertical lines when rebooting ever before. When the unit finally does its thing it doesn't normally come back with any video. Turning it on and off doesn't help. I have found (more like stumbled across it) if I push the HD/SD button on the remote it will sometimes bring up the video and audio. Someone said that they liked the video not coming up right away. Not me!! :nono2: I sit there holding my breath wondering if this is the time it won't wake up.


----------

